# Multi-quote not working



## theclaud (2 Aug 2010)

Am I just being a doofus? Should it work in the same way as the old one?


----------



## HaloJ (2 Aug 2010)

theclaud said:


> Am I just being a doofus? Should it work in the same way as the old one?



Click multiquote to highlight each message. Then rather than hitting the "reply" button to the left of "Multiquote" scroll down a little and click "Add Reply" next to "Start New topic".

Multiquote works across multiple threads as well so be careful.


----------



## Martok (2 Aug 2010)

Crackle said:


> *Multiquote* - click the multiquote button in each post you want to quote then go to the Add Reply button beneath the last post on the page and click that, don't use the reply button as per the old forum.



You can find this info along with other useful stuff in the Where is everything in the new forum - A guide thread stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## theclaud (2 Aug 2010)

Ah - thanks all. That's a very nice way of saying "yes, you were being a _bit _of a doofus".


----------

